# Cuyahoga River pike fishing



## Bigmouth

Hey guys I need some advice on pike fishing in the Cuyahoga this time of year. I have quite a bit of experience fishing in-land lakes, but not so much in rivers. From my experience, I know that they hit good on spinner baits, spoons, and pretty much anything that's shinny. can you please help me with what the best part of the river is best to get them this time of year. Thanks

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## NateDaug149

I've only every caught 2 on spinnerbaits, 0 on spoons in the river. The best lures I've found to use are firetiger crankbaits and jerkbaits. Toss near lumber or current breaks. Kent is the best section for size, but I've caught a lot between water works and front st. Hope this helps.


----------



## Bigmouth

Thanks nate I appreciate the advice. I thinking of going tuesday or wednesday depending on the weather, and hopefully the rain hasn't flooded the river 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## dcfisherman

Kent is my favorite area, I've caught around 5 on spinner baits and 1 on a spoon but yeah crankbaits are great!


----------



## durpdurp41

Good sized creek chubs under a float work well this time of year as well, Paulie. Same thing that Natedaug said, throw them close to structure or current breaks with deeper water. If you can't find a bait store that sells descent sized chubs you can catch them yourself on light tackle using a small hook and maggots or chunk of worm. Just look for slower water if you are trying to catch them yourself. Losing a creek chub you caught yourself is a lot cheaper than losing lures IMO. Good luck. Let me know how you do.

Brad


----------



## Bigmouth

Good deal, I actually have a creek in my back yard that holds chubs. I'm probably gonna go fish some out on wednesday and the hit the cuyahoga. Hopefully I can keep them alive for the ride out there, lol

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

